# Layer ADS erstellen



## Der Tester 4356 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ist es möglich eine eigene Layer ADS zu erstellen? Es sollte so aussehen wie die von "euros4click" oder andere großen namen.

Zum einbinden wären es vier .html Dateien, die im Wechsel erscheinen soll

Also wenn ich die Index.HTML öffne, öffnet sich eine Layer ADS mit 1.HTML. Beim nächsten Reload die 2.HTML oder 3.HTML oder 4.HTML. Es darf auch eine zufällige Auswahl sein

Ist dies möglich Wenn ja wie? Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML lassen sich  keine "Layer Ads"  erstellen. 

Für die Umsetzung wird Javascript benötigt, und deine Frage im fachbezogenen Forum platziert.

mfg Maik


----------



## DEDEX7200Pro (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe dies so gemacht:

*Werbung.php*


```
[script language="JavaScript1.2">
//Popup Box- By Jim Silver @ jimsilver47@yahoo.com

var ns4=document.layers
var ie4=document.all
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all

//drag drop function for NS 4////
/////////////////////////////////

var dragswitch=0
var nsx
var nsy
var nstemp

function drag_dropns(name){
if (!ns4)
return
temp=eval(name)
temp.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN | Event.MOUSEUP)
temp.onmousedown=gons
temp.onmousemove=dragns
temp.onmouseup=stopns
}

function gons(e){
temp.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE)
nsx=e.x
nsy=e.y
}
function dragns(e){
if (dragswitch==1){
temp.moveBy(e.x-nsx,e.y-nsy)
return false
}
}

function stopns(){
temp.releaseEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE)
}

//drag drop function for ie4+ and NS6////
/////////////////////////////////


function drag_drop(e){
if (ie4&&dragapproved){
crossobj.style.left=tempx+event.clientX-offsetx
crossobj.style.top=tempy+event.clientY-offsety
return false
}
else if (ns6&&dragapproved){
crossobj.style.left=tempx+e.clientX-offsetx
crossobj.style.top=tempy+e.clientY-offsety
return false
}
}

function initializedrag(e){
crossobj=ns6? document.getElementById("showimage") : document.all.showimage

var firedobj=ns6? e.target : event.srcElement
var topelement=ns6? "HTML" : "BODY"

while (firedobj.tagName!=topelement&&firedobj.id!="dragbar"){
firedobj=ns6? firedobj.parentNode : firedobj.parentElement
}

if (firedobj.id=="dragbar"){
offsetx=ie4? event.clientX : e.clientX
offsety=ie4? event.clientY : e.clientY

tempx=parseInt(crossobj.style.left)
tempy=parseInt(crossobj.style.top)

dragapproved=true
document.onmousemove=drag_drop
}
}
document.onmousedown=initializedrag
document.onmouseup=new Function("dragapproved=false")

////drag drop functions end here//////

function hidebox(){
if (ie4||ns6)
crossobj.style.visibility="hidden"
else if (ns4)
document.showimage.visibility="hide"
}

</script>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
html, body {
height: 100%;
}

div#iframeBox {
height: 100%;
width: 100%;
}
-->
</style>
<div id="showimage" style="position:absolute;left:80;top:70">

<table border="0" width="100%" height="100%" bgcolor="#000080" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="2">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" height="100%"><table border="0" width="100%" height="100%"  cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"
    height="36">
      <tr>
        <td id="dragbar" style="cursor:hand" width="100%" height="100%"><ilayer width="100%" height="100%" onSelectStart="return false"><layer width="100%" height="100%" onMouseover="dragswitch=1;if (ns4) drag_dropns(showimage)" onMouseout="dragswitch=0"><font face="Verdana"
        color="#FFFFFF"><strong><small><b>Jetzt günstige Handyverträge und Mobiles Internet unter <a href="http://www.eteleon.de/shop/?refid=12263905598" style="color:#ffffff;">Eteleon</a> bestellen</b></small></strong></font></layer></ilayer></td>
        <td width="100%" height="100%" style="cursor:hand" valign="middle"><a href="#" onClick="hidebox();return false"><b><font color="#f5f5f5"><b>x<b></font></b></a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="640px" height="480px" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" style="padding:4px" colspan="2">

<!-- Inhalt ---->
<iframe src="random.php" style="border:0px #FFFFFF none;width:100%;height:100%" name="Werbung" scrolling="auto" frameborder="1" align=aus marginheight="0px" marginwidth="0px" ></iframe>
<!-- Inhalt----->

</td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</div>
```

*Random.php (hier musst du die Werbe-Iframes reinschreiben (ggf. Mit Ref-ID):*


```
<?php
$array = array();
// Hier alle Seiten "anmelden"
$array[1] = "http://www.discotel.de/?refid=12263905598";
$array[2] = "http://www.eteleon.de/shop/?refid=12263905598";
$array[3] = "http://www.fastsim.de/?refid=12263905598";
$array[4] = "http://www.eteleon.de/shop/angebot/AngDATA2009-08-06/Internet_Flatrate_-_NUR_14_95_monatlich?sp=1&refid=12263905598";
$array[5] = "http://www.eteleon.de/shop/angebot/AngFLAT2009-08-27_1/eteleon_o2_Genion_L_4_99_Special_Flat?sp=1&refid=12263905598";

mt_srand((double)microtime()*1000000);
$i = mt_rand(1,sizeof($array));
$page = $array[$i];
echo "<meta http-equiv=\"refresh\" content=\"0; URL=$page\">";
?>
```

Also du musst nur eine Datei bearbeiten, nämlich die Random.php, des andere kannst du einfach kopieren.

Die Index-Datei muss dann folgendes enthalten:


```
<body>
<?php
include 'werbung.php';
?>
(...; hier der Rest; die Werbung muss als oberstes drinnen stehen)
</body>
```

Wer nur per PHP schreibt, der wird so klug sein und wissen, wie er den letzten Code anpassen muss. Ein Beispiel seht ihr auf http://www.climbonline.bplaced.net


Edit: Noch besser ist es, wenn ihr die index.html/index.php in start.php umbennent und folgendes verwendet. Dadurch schließt man pro Seitenaufruf nur einmal die Werbung und ärgert somit nicht den Besucher:


```
<?php
include 'werbung.php';
include 'start.php';
?>
```


----------



## matze93 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey, du hast einen Fehler in der ersten Zeile beim ersten Code.
Ersetze 
	
	
	



```
[script language="JavaScript1.2">
```
 mit 
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript1.2">
```
Ich würde das aber noch anders strukturieren:
index.php

```
<?php
include 'sites.php';
include 'start.php';
?>
```
Der Vorteil für sites.php ist es, dass du es mit vielem CMS-Systeme kompatibel ist.


----------



## DEDEX7200Pro (10. Oktober 2009)

dann müsste dies aber so aussehen:


```
<?php
include 'werbung.php';
include 'sites.php';
?>
```


----------

